#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-09
<jhodapp_> tgm4883: posted: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/07/09/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update/
<tgm4883> jhodapp_, nice. Planet Ubuntu?
<jhodapp_> not yet, but mhall119 might be able to help with that
<jhodapp_> go ahead and blog/post to Facebook, whatever about it
<tgm4883> ok
<jhodapp_> I hope we can get some good Grilo contributions from the community
<tgm4883> jhodapp_, Adding your feed to planet ubuntu isn't too difficult. Would probably take 5 minutes if you have the time
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding_Your_Feed
<jhodapp_> tgm4883: oh nice, I didn't know one could do that themself
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> just adding a few lines to a bzr branch
<jhodapp_> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> thank you
<tgm4883> jhodapp_, ah, you are in as a separate screen name :/
<jhodapp_> tgm4883: yeah, I'm in twice…I'm on my laptop right now watching my new puppy
<DooitzeCompaq> when is their an alpha version by means of a USB-image released?
<jhodapp> DooitzeCompaq: unknown as of yet
<DooitzeCompaq> is their any source available?
<jhodapp> yeah, check out www.ubuntu.com/tv and look for the contributor section
<jhodapp> but it's the demo source
<DooitzeCompaq> no problem, i was just curious
<jhodapp> DooitzeCompaq: in many ways this project is still in the design phase
<DooitzeCompaq> i think it has a future i think
<jhodapp> that's good, I'm glad you think so
<DooitzeCompaq> in the video the platform looks really cool!
<jhodapp> thanks!
<jhodapp> and we are still learning how to engage and utilize the community of developers well for this project
<DooitzeCompaq> okay, you can get me as promoter :)
<jhodapp> please do, we just released a first blog post on a weekly status: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/
<jhodapp> feel free to help spread that around
<DooitzeCompaq> it is still in Unity 2d right?
<jhodapp> yes, but being ported to 3D
<DooitzeCompaq> so that would make it even cooler?
<tgm4883> I don't think that would make it any cooler, just because it's unity 3D doesn't mean it's going to pop out at you if you use 3D glasses
<DooitzeCompaq> thats what I meant
<DooitzeCompaq> but what if you want watch 3D movies with Ubuntu TV tgm4883?
<tgm4883> DooitzeCompaq, that should be fine I would think. Ubuntu TV would just send the 3D signal to the TV, which would need to be able to display the signal
<DonkeyHotei> modern 3d screens do not need absolutely require the glasses
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, true
<DonkeyHotei> they are two superimposed lcd or led screens with an offset in between
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, still requires a 3D tv though
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DooitzeCompaq> So it also would be a perfect platform for games (tv+console in one)
<DonkeyHotei> at uds, ubuntu tv was portrayed as being integrated into new tv's, so they could be 3d screens, or not
<DonkeyHotei> personally, i'd like to see it on existing tv's, though
<tgm4883> as would I
<DonkeyHotei> they have android set-top boxes now, so why not ubuntu
<DooitzeCompaq> indeed, on a set-top box
<tgm4883> I'd rather see it as an installable image
<DonkeyHotei> installable onto a settop box, yes
<DonkeyHotei> and android one
<DonkeyHotei> *an android
<tgm4883> installable on a box that I can build
<DonkeyHotei> that is passé
<DonkeyHotei> people don't do that anymore
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, don't build boxes?
<DonkeyHotei> people don't build htpc's
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, do you have stats somewhere?
<tgm4883> some sort of reference?
<DonkeyHotei> i could find it, but i don't see any real point
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, so.... Should I just tell all the people using Mythbuntu that they are doing it wrong?
<DonkeyHotei> i'd rather not engage in http://xkcd.com/386 atm
<tgm4883> so you're a troll then
<DooitzeCompaq> can I quickly distrub
<DooitzeCompaq> disturb
<DonkeyHotei> DooitzeCompaq: please do
<DooitzeCompaq> I don't see internet browsing on http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UbuntuTV
<DooitzeCompaq> I think that should be one of the high priorities
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, you're wrong, but so are many other people so whatever
<tgm4883> DooitzeCompaq, I don't think it's a high priority thing
<bilboed> the priority is reliably being able to watch TV
<bilboed> (I kid you not)
<tgm4883> at least not a core feature
<DooitzeCompaq> but medium priority then
<DooitzeCompaq> because in common smartTVs van browse
<DooitzeCompaq> can
<DonkeyHotei> web can easily be an afterthought, because it's supposed to _be_ a tv
<tgm4883> DooitzeCompaq, perhaps through a plugin
<DooitzeCompaq> okay
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, in any case, if you ever do want to discuss that I would be happy to
<DonkeyHotei> currently awaiting shipping of an android settop from china, which i hope will run ubuntu tv in the future
<DooitzeCompaq> What libraries do I need to build it? tgm4883 jhodapp
<DooitzeCompaq> ?
<jhodapp> DooitzeCompaq: check out this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<DooitzeCompaq> thanks
<jhodapp> np
<colleen> my boyfriend wants a capture card for his bday, I don't know which one is linux. What would you suggest? I want a good one but can't afford anything too expensive. What would be the best one?
<tgm4883> colleen, looks like you are in the USA
<tgm4883> would this be for OTA, cable, or satellite?
<colleen> I don't know anything about it.
<colleen> yes, I am in the states
<tgm4883> that makes things a bit more difficult
<tgm4883> Best guess, is a digital card
<tgm4883> what type of budget are you looking at?
<colleen> 50 to a 100
<tgm4883> let me take a look
<tgm4883> colleen, do you know how old his computer is?
<tgm4883> or what kind of computer?
<colleen> It's a Dell inspiron 53 OS
<colleen> Thanks for your help :)
<tgm4883> colleen, ok, so like I said, it's a bit difficult without some specifics, but this would most likely work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116037
<tgm4883> The 530s is a slim machine, and that link comes with a low profile bracket so he could use it with that
<tgm4883> I'm 90% sure that will work for him, but it's probably safer to just get a newegg gift card
<tgm4883> https://secure.newegg.com/GiftCard/EntryScreen.aspx
<colleen> Great! Thanks so much, tgm4883
<tgm4883> yw
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-10
<jhodapp> tgm4883: thanks for your help in spreading the word yesterday
<jhodapp> we got some good replies on the mailing list
<tgm4883> jhodapp, yea we did
<tgm4883> is there an rss feed for the site?
<jhodapp> that's a good question, there should be one, it's wordpress
<tgm4883> I didn't see one though, maybe I need to login
<jhodapp> let me look
<jhodapp> nope, don't see one
<tgm4883> no deal
<jhodapp> I'll talk to Will about getting that turned on
<tgm4883> oh wait
<tgm4883> http://www.doadjustyourset.com/feed/
<jhodapp> nice, was there a link to that?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I googled wordpress rss and found what it should be
<jhodapp> then it's probably just a matter of turning on a preference in wordpress to show it
<tgm4883> http://example.com/?feed=rss
<tgm4883> http://example.com/?feed=rss2
<tgm4883> http://example.com/?feed=rdf
<tgm4883> http://example.com/?feed=atom
<tgm4883> so that will be the link you need for the planet
<jhodapp> excellent
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> jhodapp, you don't appear to be part of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<jhodapp> tgm4883: yeah you're right
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I would have thought canonical -> automatic ubuntu member
<jhodapp> me too, I'll have to inquire into that
<tgm4883> jhodapp, a requirement for planet ubuntu is being in that group
<jhodapp> ah ok
<popey> hello!
<popey> there are exceptions which allow blogs to go on the planet
<popey> however generally we ask that the person posting is a member
<popey> being a canonical person doesn't grant you auto ubuntu membership
<popey> canonical employees have to go through the same process as non-canonical people
<jhodapp> popey: good to know
<popey> as tgm4883 is posting to it and he's a member, it should be fine
<tgm4883> hi popey!
<popey> hello
<tgm4883> I'm not posting to that blog
<tgm4883> unless jhodapp wants to add me
<popey> oh, i thought you were?
<popey> well, anyway, there are known exceptions
<jhodapp> tgm4883: I have to ask willcooke if I can add you, he admins that site
<popey> jhodapp, just email community-council@lists.ubuntu.com and they will tell you if you can syndicate it on the planet
<popey> should be fine
<jhodapp> popey: thanks man
<tgm4883> popey, nope, just working with jhodapp on the intel
<popey> you could make jhodapp and will have access (it's wordpress right?) and have tgm4883 and someone else like mhall119 have review rights
<popey> so you fulfil the "only a member posts" by forcing a member to review posts first
<popey> its overkill but would cross t and dot i
<popey> wordpress is awesome :D
<tgm4883> popey, where is the ubuntu TV PPA per http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20338/community-q-ubuntu-tv-involvement/  :)
<popey> show me the code ;)
<tgm4883> heh
<popey> "when port is usable"
<popey> my get-out-of-jail card right there
<tgm4883> in "the future"
<doctormon> I'll ask this here too: What is nux?
<jhodapp> a widget library and graphics library that is like Qt or GTK+
<jhodapp> it also allows native work with OpenGL
<doctormon> jhodapp: Much like clutter?
<jhodapp> I believe so, I'm not very familiar with the details of clutter
<doctormon> I was reading a blog post about layouts... and it's very similar.
<doctormon> And that nux was developed after moving away from clutter.
<doctormon> I guess I'm curious as to what in clutter was holding Unity back.
<jhodapp> doctormon: that's a great question
<jhodapp> tgm4883: the community council has asked for an Ubuntu member to take responsibility. Since I'm not a member, and you are, would you like to take that role?
<tgm4883> yep
<jhodapp> are you on that council list?
<tgm4883> no, looking for the link
<tgm4883> jhodapp, just subscribed
<tgm4883> the archives are private though, so I can't see anything
<tgm4883> looks like me joining needs to be approved
<jhodapp> ah ok
<tgm4883> jhodapp, actually, I think I see where they want it
<tgm4883> I just need to associate my name with it in BZR
<jhodapp> well this is who replied to me, so maybe you can just email her saying you take responsibility: lyz@ubuntu.com
<jhodapp> ok
<tgm4883> jhodapp, you just want to cc me on that thread
<jhodapp> sure, msg me your email
<jhodapp> cool thanks
<doctormon> jhodapp: That's the almighty pleia2.
<tgm4883> jhodapp, this blog is Ubuntu TV only?
<jhodapp> yes
<tgm4883> ok, then we won't need to do a special category
<doctormon> That's how it works for other groups.
<jhodapp> cool
<doctormon> Although always good to have a group, you never know when you might want to post on some OEM thing which is boring to the planet.
<jhodapp> that shouldn't be boring, OEM things mean that Ubuntu TV is funded...very exciting! :)
<tgm4883> jhodapp, is there a Ubuntu TV logo that we can use for the blog?
<jhodapp> tgm4883: not specifically to my knowledge
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I'll leave that blank then for now
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> you could use Ubuntu's for now
<doctormon> jhodapp: It's already funded, you mean sustainably so ;-)
<doctormon> Didn't OMG Ubuntu do a logo for ubuntu-tv in their press goings on?
<jhodapp> doctormon: yes of course
<jhodapp> doctormon: not sure
<jhodapp> Let me ask one of the designers in Canonical if a logo has been made
<doctormon> right gotta go get child out of mud, she's trying to eat it. bbl.
<tgm4883> added
<jhodapp> sweet!
<jhodapp> tgm4883: thanks dude
<tgm4883> yw
<tgm4883> just don't post anything that violates the CoC
<jhodapp> sure
<jhodapp> what's the worst that could happen? ;)
<tgm4883> Mark sends his elite squad of assassin ninja's to remove the person responsible for that blog
<jhodapp> haha
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-12
<epimeth> ahoy!
<epimeth> how is everyone doing?
<epimeth> I just finished building a sweet little media box and decided to install ubuntu tv, and the documentation feels dated (considering it mentions being installed only on 11.10)
<epimeth> is there newer documentation than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing ?
<tgm4883> epimeth, no there is not
<epimeth> tgm4883: so same instructions, but I assume that the sources are newer?
<epimeth> tgm4883: also, how compatible is this with xbmc?
<bobweaver> Any News on the NUX transformation ?
<bobweaver> Oh and hello :)
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-13
<epimeth> anybody home?  I was wondering how well ubuntu tv integrates with xbmc controllers and repos?
<epimeth> aaaaand nobody :-(
<epimeth> I hope you guys aren't here because you're all working on development!!! ;-)
<tgm4883> epimeth, it's not usable yet
<tgm4883> and even when it is, what do you mean integrate with xbmc controllers?
<epimeth> tgm4883: wait, its not usable at all?  Well that makes me sad :-(  I mean xbmc integrates with all sorts of android and physical controllers and I was wondering if there were plans to either make something similar or integrate xbmc itself into ubuntu-tv?
<tgm4883> epimeth, ubuntu tv is still under heavy development
<tgm4883> I'm still not sure why you want to integrate xbmc itself into ubuntu-tv
<epimeth> tgm4883: well I haven't installed it and there is very little documentation / explanation of what ubuntu-tv actually is, so I'm trying to make sense of it :-)
<tgm4883> epimeth, I dont' think there is little explanation. Did you watch any of the videos?
<tgm4883> did you go to http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv
<epimeth> tgm4883: I meant of the underlying architecture... tho its true I haven't watched the videos
<tgm4883> epimeth, the underlying architecture is Unity
<epimeth> tgm4883: so its just another gui?  No applications and such?
<tgm4883> epimeth, applications for what?
<tgm4883> epimeth, also for info on what is happening take a look at http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/07/09/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update/
<epimeth> tgm4883: cool media server stuff? Again, I haven't looked into it much beyond seeing that it exists, reading some of the docs, and thinking "I should try it and see what its about"
<epimeth> tgm4883: lol, I like the "changed since last week" section
<tgm4883> ok, well, still under heavy development. It's made of Unity. I guess you could call it a frontend
<epimeth> tgm4883: whelp, I guess I'll just have to wait til the alpha :-)  thanks for your time!
<mickeyoneil> I am just now starting to follow UbuntuTV and it looks like exactly what I have been waiting for.  I understand that everything is still in early dev but I want to test it out. does it currently support live astc tv?
<tgm4883> mickeyoneil, I don't think so
<tgm4883> although almost no TV information has been released yet
<bobweaver> any news on Nux integration yet even a test branch   ?
<bobweaver> I have added fan art and all sorts of stuff to my Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> Ot looks great
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-14
<danielk22> tgm4883: I'm a bit confused. You mentioned Ubuntu TV is being ported to Unity 3D, but looking at trunk I see a lot of qml. Is qml still used with Nux or am I looking at the wrong sources?
<tgm4883> danielk22, I'm probably not the best person to ask that. Maybe mhall119 or Saviq knows
<danielk22> I'm definitely on the wrong branch, last commit was 2011-12-23.. can anyone point me to the current branch? I found bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team/ubuntutv/trunk via the project page.
<danielk22> I found lp:~saviq/ubuntutv/precise_merge and it appears to be the most up to date branch @ 2012-06-11, but it is still Qt/QML based & using unity-2d.
<danielk22> FYI I got that built but the result didn't really look like the videos ;]
<mhall119> danielk22: all the Qt/QML stuff is going to be replaced
<mhall119> but the process is only just beginning
<mhall119> the current trunk is, IIRC, what was used for demos at CES and other shows
<mhall119> I know that the Unity 3D trunk just recently got the changes necessary to start building the TV interface on top of it
<mhall119> so there should be ported code coming soon
<mhall119> hope that clears things up
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-15
<danielk22> mhall119: will Qt still be used as a toolkit?
<MrChrisDruif> I thought it would be replace by that toolkit from Canonical?
<danielk22> NUX is just a thin UI toolkit. Qt contains implicitly shared containers, utilities like QAtomicInt, an event and signal/slot mechanism, etc.
<danielk22> Or are you speaking of some other toolkit?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, I just recalled something I thought I read somewhere
<MrChrisDruif> Anyways, I'm off to bed
<mhall119> danielk22: the plan is for Qt/Qml to be used for application development, but Unity itself will be C and Nux
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca4XtZ70RPI&feature=plcp
#ubuntu-tv 2015-07-07
<Cha|Swan> Just had a realisiuon - staying in my hotel....
<Cha|Swan> Ubuntu TV is for the accommodation industry --- definately.
<Cha|Swan> *definitely
<Cha|Swan> Staying at a Premier Inn in the North east of England .. they have samsung tele _s
<Cha|Swan> If Ubuntu TV could get into the accommodation market --- then it would be great ..
<Cha|Swan> I've stayed in loads of hotels ..
<Cha|Swan> but samsung television and It's Free-view (YMMV) stations are well set up
<Cha|Swan> to do anything but record for a set program ..
<Cha|Swan> *programme.
<Cha|Swan> ...
<Cha|Swan> If we could just get a PPA .. then I'd like it.
<Cha|Swan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntutv/+bug/1001850
<Cha|Swan> Let have a looksie ..
